# Airventure (2011)



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guy's,

Long time no see been really busy as of late but as of right now Im off the week of Airventure 2011. Lots of stuff going on including they have schedualed two Fw-190's and now talk of a 3rd might be showing up. This is the 100th aniversory of Naval aviation so tons of warbirds will be coming. Short list at link below.

EAA AirVenture - Aircraft Attractions

Hope to see you there. 

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Here also is the link about the Fw-190's though not for sure which ones will show up.

Top 11 of 2011 'Flying Under the Radar' at AirVenture


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to 'see' you back paul, and i hope you have a great time at Airventure. Three Fw190s - wow!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Terry, 

Yeah it would be cool if all three show up but Im just hoping for one as last year one was suppose to show up but had engine trouble. Fifi is another Im hoping makes it along with the British Swordfish. My son and I are actually thinking of camping there this year but we will see. We have about 4 weeks to decide though my wife is in no shape to camp though she my prove me wrong.


----------



## rochie (Jun 26, 2011)

great to see you around here again Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

rochie said:


> great to see you around here again Paul


 
Thanks rochie, its been too long and well a rough two years but things are straighting out and with airventure around the corner Im starting to get the bug back.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to see you back!

Wow, 3 190s? That'd be something! Didn't realize VWOC's Swordfish was up and at 'em.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome home Paul. I can't make it to the show so I hope you post some pics. Take care.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice to see you again Paul!! 

Have a great time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang Paul, you know I'm jealous, right? 

Good to see ya' roaming these parts again...be looking forward to some pix of the airshow


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, cant wait for the airshow. Come on up for a spell, the more the merrier I always say!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

I was wondering where the heck you had been Paul. Have a blast and post a lot of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to see you back. Have a great time at the show!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2011)

I wish I could get up there this year, especially with the possibility of 3 FW-190s! I hope you guys get some better weather this year.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome back, there is still at least 4 weeks before the airshow so there is still time to plan for many of you if you want to come.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

Probably not gonna work this year...since I'll be in Costa Rica/Panama but I'll bring it up to the head of the household for next year...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2011)

Well if any one changes there mind let me know and we will see if we can hook up. Here is the info I found so far the Fw-190's that are suppose to show up.

Friday, 7/29/2011 - 1:00 PM - 2:15 PM - Warbirds In Review - Map
Bob Hoover FW190 Spitfire - This is sure to be one of the favorites for 2011. Bob Hoover will join us for a second time. This program will focus on Bob Hoover's World War II service with the appearance of two FW 190s and the Seafire (Spitfire with a hook). One of the new build Flug Werk FW 190s is owned by Dan Kirkland and the other is owned by Rudy Frasca. The Seafire is owned by Wes Strickler. Bob Hoover will speak about the significance of these aircrafts to him in World War II and the owners will speak about the acquisition and restoration of these unique aircrafts. Autograph session will take place afterwards.
Presented by: Bob Hoover

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2011)

Well another link to more stuff coming into Airventure this year. Looking to be a blast. 

Rare Zero Among CAF Warbirds Headed to AirVenture
Legendary C-47 Flying Over the Pond in Time for Oshkosh

Hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't make it this year Paul, but you have a great time at Osh...I know I did back in 2004 / 5 for my first two visits.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Can't make it this year Paul, but you have a great time at Osh...I know I did back in 2004 / 5 for my first two visits.


 
Thanks Gary, to bad you cant make it. Look's like another great one. This will be number 11 in a row for me. The only one's I missed before that where when I was in the military.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2011)

Well EAA airventure officially starts on Monday but drove out there today and took a couple of pictures of things to come.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2011)

Good stuff Paul, looks like it's going to be a great event.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2011)

Good stuff Paul! Looking forward to more shots, throughout the week.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, getting really excited. Hopfully Joe and I can hook up out there. Looks like a ton of people out there already!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool, I love the last pic!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

Have fun, stay hydrated, AND TAKE PHOTOS!!! Glad to see you back to man, it's been a while.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, Looks like at least one of the Fw-190's showed up. There is a possibility that a total of 3 will be here. I did not take this picture. Picture from the EAA website but its proof thats its on the grounds. One more day till I can get on the grounds. Cant wait.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Super Paul, good to see your back with some great Pics....!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Super Paul, good to see your back with some great Pics....!



Thanks Wayne,

Should be a great time. Packing up back pack and getting stuff ready for tommorrow. Hope to be on the road by 6:00 am and walking around by 7:00 am. Any particlar walkarounds any one looking for???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang that would be so awesome to see 3 at the same time.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2011)

Another picture from the EAA web page. These are Bonanza's gathered all around the world in Rockford IL waiting for the green light to fly to Oshkosh for the mass arrival. From what I read they had 107 this year for the mass fly in. This is just one group of mass fly in aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2011)

Well here is day one at EAA. Just a few pictures I took today. Will be back out tommorrow. Very tired and new a shower so enjoy!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent Paul, excellent! I just wish I could here them running.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Aaron, a few more for today before I go to bed for Day 2


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2011)

Micdrow said:


> Well another link to more stuff coming into Airventure this year. Looking to be a blast.
> 
> Rare Zero Among CAF Warbirds Headed to AirVenture
> Legendary C-47 Flying Over the Pond in Time for Oshkosh
> ...



If you guys click the first link with the photo of the Zero and the Mustang, you can say you know who took those photos. I gave some to the CAF earlier this year and they used them for the press release.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2011)

Great shots of the first day, Paul!  Love seeing the 16 ship T-34 formation! The Mentors are like the Phoenix rising from the ashes. To think that the T-34s were very close to being permanently grounded a couple of years ago. Between the Mentors and the Bonanzas, this is going to be a very big Beech year. Looks like you guys got some great weather.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great stuff Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, its 4:15 am and Im up already. I have to be on the road by 6:00 am for Day 2. Expecting Fifi today. Will try and get some mail plane shots today. Its seems like EAA just keeps growing and growing. I am soar as heck today and this is only Day 2. Eric you have to get down here at some point. You would not beleive how EAA has changed. A lot more semi perminant building as such. Its actually pretty cool how things have grown up out here. The red parking lot is almost gone now. It now houses aircraft. Today was the busiest I have ever seen for opening day. As of right now EAA is expection 350 or more warplanes this year. Any one looking for walk around pictures better speak up now 

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Well with all the airplanes accidents will happen. First causalitys of the largest airshow in the world. My condolences to the family.

Lake Winnebago Aircraft Accident Kills Two


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2011)

Darn! My condolences to the families.
Great pics Paul, and what a gathering !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Terry,

Well hooked up with Joe briefly today. Will meet up with him tommorrow morning and possibly Thursday. Here are some Day 2 pictures of EAA

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, excellent shots Paul, you must be having a blast even if you are sore and tired. I would be! Sorry to here about the crash. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent shots Paul!

My condolences to the family.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2011)

Great stuff from day 2, Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah Aaron your correct I am having a blast. With 5 more days to go Im not sure if anything will be left of me. I have blisters on my feet, Im sun burned even though I had on sun tan lotion and my legs feel like Jello. Oh well. I have a B-29 to look at tommorrow and Im sure there will be more suprises. I guess my next investment will have to be a new camera. This one does not work well with them in the air. O well maybe next year


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

fantastic series of pics Paul.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree there ! What's the twin-engined tail dragger with the yellow and black cowlings? Looks like a Lockheed Lodestar?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, Here is day 3. I beleive your are correct Terry that is a lockheed load star. So many aircraft and my mind is kinda blown. It rained here most of the day so not to may pictures. I beleive I got there at 6:30 and left around 6:00 and it only stopped rainning maybe for 3 hours out of all that. Kinda soaked.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, 4 more days to go, very tired. Talked with one of the representives of the Canadian museum. Looks like Friday I may have shot at shooting a Britsh Sword fish. Never seen one of those before so Im hoping it will make it. Ive seen no request for walk around shoots and time is running out so if some one needs a certain war bird and I can find it speak up now.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is something that might interest some of you. P-51 fires real guns. Seen the video and target it was very cool. 

P-51 fires restored .50-caliber guns


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2011)

Good stuff, Paul. I get tired after 2 or three days, I couldn't imagine the marathon you are going through. I like seeing the lineup on T-34s and T-28s.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting these great pics, Paul. Maybe you could sneak into one of those re-enactor camps and rack out for an afternoon nap. 
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2011)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2011)

Good stuff Paul, thanks for taking the time to post all these great pics.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2011)

Did I hear Trojans and Mentors? I would be willing to bet Bryon and the boys are up there.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2011)

I would bet so, Aaron. They had a big flight in earlier this week with 16 Mentors. What a site that must have been.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2011)

Day 4, Bad day for the jet jockies, some where in this set of pictures is a F-16 all broke up. From what I heard the brakes failed and he went into the soft grass after yesterdays rains. The grass was so wet that the nose wheel sank in and collapsed breaking the nose section off. Looked like no one was hurt Less then an hour later they still did not have the F-16 out when a F4J Navy Fury couldnt stop due to no brakes and buried the landing gear in the grass about half way. Luckly navy gear are made tough and from what we could tell no damage done other then a stunned pilot. Eric, your right Im running out of gass fast. For those of you insterested that is me by Fifi!!
















































































Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2011)

Second message of Day 4's aircraft pictures. Rest are on page 4.


----------



## jimh (Jul 28, 2011)

Great shots, too bad about the weather. The checkerboard twin is actually a Howard 500, I think its the only one still operational. Its based on the Lockheed airframe and it is one of the fastest piston twins ever built. Really cool machine. thanks for posting!

jim


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

jimh said:


> Great shots, too bad about the weather. The checkerboard twin is actually a Howard 500, I think its the only one still operational. Its based on the Lockheed airframe and it is one of the fastest piston twins ever built. Really cool machine. thanks for posting!
> 
> jim



You are correct Jim, I was just to tired to correct it last night as I went back yesterday. Pictures I got on it yesterday. To looks like a hot and very humid day. Fog advisory is out right now. Depending on how I feel when I get home I will post some pictures of the loadstar.

All the best
Paul


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2011)

Shame about the F-16.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, of all the rarities, that means there are 2 Howards there. This one is a Howard also:





Although that's a Howard 250. Still very rare to see more than one!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2011)

Great pics Paul, and thanks for the info on the Howard(s). Oops on the F16 !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent shots Paul, ashame about the F-16 and the F-4J. Glad no one was injured. I don't know when shear exhaustion would take over but I would give it a run for the money if I get the chance to spend the week up there one year. Thank you for sharing the experience.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Here is day 5, the two aircraft where still where they where left from yesterday. I think Ive had enough or at least my body has. The humity is unreal and the temperatures have taken a toll on me. As of now I am not going tommorrow unless I feel better.

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 29, 2011)

The Yellow Wings tour is coming here in a few days gonna drag my Dad down , the Vintage Wings Swordfish get there?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> The Yellow Wings tour is coming here in a few days gonna drag my Dad down , the Vintage Wings Swordfish get there?



It wasnt there when I left today but from what I read it has flown for about 1 hour, they needed to make some adjustments and then it was suppose to come down. That would be one of the only reasons why I might go back tommorrow if I feel better.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS8xFBgfp-Q_
OOPS!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2011)

Great shots Paul!

That is really embarrassing for the pilot Eric.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool find there Eric, Ive heard two different stories on both crashes today. One was they came in to hot the other was that neither one had brakes. Only reason why I would have thought the latter was because there was about and hour between the two crashes. The F4J was pulled out later in the day but the F16 is still sitting there. Always got to be some excitement there. At least no one got hurt. As a side note that very same day the pulled the tires off and f4u corsair right after it landed and they where checking the brakes on it as well after it had landed.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it made it, must have showed up after I left. Picture complents of the EAA website.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it made it, must have showed up after I left. Picture complents of the EAA website.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cool!!! I didn't know there were any airworthy.  Hope your recovering Paul, the heat can be brutal, especially day after day. Rest up.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2011)

Great stuff Paul, and I can almost feel the heat in the pics !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, here is some more pictures I have been taking through the last few days.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2011)

Great pics Paul!!

Is that you with 'Fifi'?

and how many "Old Crows" are there - 'B' and 'D' models?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Great pics Paul!!
> 
> Is that you with 'Fifi'?
> 
> and how many "Old Crows" are there - 'B' and 'D' models?


 
Yep, thats me with Fifi. There are two old crows, models C and D. Interesting story on the D model. It no longer belongs to Jack Rouch. He sold it but put in contract that the name of the bird could not be changed once the new owner took over. So they are the only duplicate warbirds currently flying.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting. I wouldn't think you could control something like that but then, what do I know.


----------



## jimh (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks again for the photos. Roush's other Mustang was painted Glamorous Glen III until Yeager wanted a royalty for the name. It was promptly changed to Gentleman Jim, along with the N number to N551J from 51CY. Up until last weekend there were 2 Big Beautiful Dolls flying, one in the states and 1 in Europe. There are two Petie 2nds flying, although one just sold so the paint job may change. There are also 2 Cripes a Mightys flying, Preddy's Cripes 3rd owned by Kermit and his last Cripes, forget who owns this one.

jim


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 30, 2011)

Great pictures. 



Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2011)

More excellent shots Paul!


----------

